# the crash mat workout



## drop bear (Mar 4, 2014)

This one is a bit of fun if you have one of those gymnastics crash mats available.

(I use a 15 kilo plate but you can definitely go bigger)

Start the round holding the plate and jogging on the mat. At the call you get an exercise.

For us it is 
squat jumps.
Split lunges.
Dropping to your knees and getting back up with the plate above your head.
Squat and lift
Side lunges.
Sprints.

Usually about ten exercises per call.

Five minute rounds one minute break. Really good for the core for fitness and for making g you walk funny at the end of it.

Otherwise get an empty keg. Do one minute slamming it into the mat like donkey Kong. One minute sprawls or burpees on the mat.


----------



## Carol (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice!!  I don't have a crash mat but I do have a peat bog.  I look forward to trying these once the ground is a little less frozen


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 5, 2014)

Carol said:


> .  I look forward to trying these once the ground is a little less frozen



Nice see that's smart.  my friends parents bought one of the memory foam beds they live in Northern VT.  it was transported in a box truck that's not heated in the back.  Apparently it was loaded the day before and sat in the truck all night and froze solid.  She moved it to her room and did a running dive face first into her rock solid mattress.


----------



## Carol (Mar 5, 2014)

Owwwwch!   I bring my memory foam pillow to the camp site with me.  On cold evenings, before I get in to the tent to bed down....yeah.  Don't want to be doing a face plant.


----------

